# How to be a Hero



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 21, 2011)

First, become a US Marine.

If you serve honorably and are given an Honorable Discharge, you are not a hero.
If you serve other than honorably and are given an Other Than Honorable discharge, you are a hero.

Then, get involved in the 'Occupy' movement.

If you are a police officer who is sworn to uphold the law and you have been twice cited for bravery on the job, you are not a hero.
If you are a protester who founded a website called "IhatetheMarineCorps.com," drifted from town to town and protest to protest, and refuse to vacate an illegal encampment when asked by police, you are a hero.

If you use non-lethal pepper spray to protect you and your fellow officers from physical injury while arrested protesters who refuse to unlink arms and disburse when ordered, you are not a hero.
If you get cracked in the head with a thrown object, no idea who threw it, and end up in the hospital with a cracked skull, you are a hero.

If you are released from the hospital with a bandage on your head you got from 'standing up to the Man', you are a hero.
If you are put on administrative leave and your name and address plastered all over the web so that your family can be threatened with violence by fellow protesting 'heroes', you are not a hero.

I just want to be clear on this.  Serve your country honorably in the military, continue to serve with distinction as a civilian, uphold the law and be a decent human being, and YOU ARE SCUM.
Protest everything, get kicked out of the military, and someone cracks you in the head with a thrown object and YOU ARE A HERO.

I think a few of you have some screwy ideas of what a hero is.  And frankly, it's getting personal for me.  How dare you make a skunk into a hero and vilify a real American hero?  How dare you?


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2011)

What on earth did I miss?


----------



## granfire (Nov 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> What on earth did I miss?



not a terrible lot.

I am missing unbias reporting...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> What on earth did I miss?



http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/11/uc-davis-police-officer-pepper-spray-honored.html



> Lt. John Pike, a UC Davis police officer believed to have pepper-sprayed students on campus Friday, is a former United States Marine who was given an award for valor in 2007 when he saved other officers from a scissor-wielding patient at the school's medical center.



I have been reading that now that he is on leave from the police department, his personal information is being published online and his family threatened.  By these peaceful protesters.  You know, the heroes.

http://rt.com/usa/news/olsen-occupy-vigil-oakland-031/


> With wounded veteran Scott Olsen unable to speak following an assault from police during a raid on Occupy Oakland earlier this week, thousands of Americans across the country are lending their voice to the movement to do the talking for the hero.
> 
> Olsen served two tours in Iraq with no injuries. It wasn&#8217;t until he attended a peaceful protester earlier this week that he nearly lost his life.



Two Marines.  One a walking pile of crap, the other an honorably-discharged veteran who went on to serve his community as a police officer and was commended for doing so; by all accounts, a great citizen.  But he's not the hero, the scumball is.  Something's wrong here.


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/11/uc-davis-police-officer-pepper-spray-honored.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know all the details, but on the surface, seems pretty backwards.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 21, 2011)

That's because this is what we have to work with on the two men in question:









People react to what is in front of them.  Neither is a hero of course.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 21, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> That's because this is what we have to work with on the two men in question:
> 
> People react to what is in front of them.  Neither is a hero of course.



Fair enough.  But I'm getting really tired of people who uphold the law being made out to be goats.  I'm so angry over it, I'm losing my perspective.  I served in the Marines, I worked in civilian law enforcement later.  Tell me I'm a bad man because I believe in the rule of law; I really should be out pooping on American flags, smashing windows, hurling bags of urine in police officer's faces, and demanding that I never have to pay for anything ever again.  That's what a hero is, apparently.  And it's making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 21, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Fair enough.  But I'm getting really tired of people who uphold the law being made out to be goats.



It is not now, nor has it ever been, about upholding the law or not.  I think you know this.  Nearly every human being on the planet has a finely honed sense of justice and fairness, that is almost entirely independent of the law.  This is how we are judged by each other for our actions.  In this case, Lt. Pike violated that common sense of most people's fairness, legal or not.  Same as the stories we see on here now and again about a man in a wheelchair, an 11 year old, or a grandmother being tased.  All fit within the law, all were judged negatively by most.  No use of force doctrines or legal argument will change that basic reality.  He used a weapon, less-lethal or not, against students sitting on the ground passively resisting, engaged in protest, and without violence.  That won't sit well with most, no matter how legal it is.


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 21, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> That's because this is what we have to work with on the two men in question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selective Shock Media. Typical of Television, trying to Awe You with Pictures like that, and making a big deal out of it, without properly Reading Into and Explaining the Situation as it actually was.

And Negatives make Great News.
Notice how You always hear about Murders and the like as Front Page News, but if a Fireman goes into a Burning Building and saves someones Life, it MIGHT get a slot in the middle?

Again, Typical.

To Cite the Images how THEY want You to see it:
Image 1; Oh no, that poor man! That looks bad. ****.
Image 2; Bloody hell, the Police are Oppressing us again, those twits.

All I can do is Sigh.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 22, 2011)

granfire said:


> not a terrible lot.
> 
> I am missing unbias reporting...



Interesting.  I think that is what Bill was trying to say.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 22, 2011)

I posted a somewhat lengthy review of the UC Davis on the pepper spray thread. That was an all around crap situation, but having watched the videos AT LENGTH, looked into California law, read statements from both sides of the house, and getting a fuller picture of the story, I just can't fault John pike for his decisions. I live in Federal Way and Work in Seattle, and in both places have seen garbage cops and unnecessary police brutality. And what happened at US Davis ain't it.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 22, 2011)

Two of the worst professions in the US, Soldier and Police.  The media uses both as pawns for their own political agendas and then leaves them hanging in the wind to the court of public opinion and not caring how we are judged.

Show a split second response without the background and it makes anyone look bad.  News media is taking a page out of reality TV, or did reality TV take a page out of the newsmedia on how to splice a sound bite or video clip to make it show whatever you want it to look like.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I just want to be clear on this. Serve your country honorably in the military, continue to serve with distinction as a civilian, uphold the law and be a decent human being, and YOU ARE SCUM.
> Protest everything, get kicked out of the military, and someone cracks you in the head with a thrown object and YOU ARE A HERO.



Nobody on this board has said this.  I respect LEOs for the job they take up and have to put up with.  The fact that I disagree with that ONE OFFICER's use of pepper spray doesn't mean I think every LEO out there is scum. I don't know why you're taking this issue so personally, but might I suggest backing off from the keyboard until you cool down?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 22, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> In this case, Lt. Pike violated that common sense of most people's fairness, legal or not. .


I think he did an outstanding job for several reasons.  Anyone that works for a PD knows most LT's wont leave the office let alone get his hands dirty.  I believe this guy knew whoever used the spary would be in deep with the media so he stepped up and took it on the chin for him men knowing full well what was going to happen.
He used the method of crowd removal that would cause the least amount of injuries to his officers and the protesters.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Even if you think he made a mistake in spraying those students it doesn't take away from what he's done in the past.
Merely serving in the military however doesn't automatically make you a hero, that's a word so overused these days it's almost become meaningless. We should perhaps be protesting and campaigning to turn the word back into a true description of someone rather than having  'pop hero', sports hero' etc. 
As I said just serving in the military doesn't make you a hero, going on a dangerous deployment or performing actions above and beyond that's heroic. the word hero should be reserved for ...heroes. It should have some meaning. We have plenty of troops here who's job is valuable, enabling and worthwhile but they don't put their lives in danger or perform deeds of valour, they aren't heroes. They are appreciated and their contribution is priceless, they are valued but to call them heroes is misleading. We need to take a look again at the word and the true meaning.


----------



## granfire (Nov 22, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> I think he did an outstanding job for several reasons.  Anyone that works for a PD knows most LT's wont leave the office let alone get his hands dirty.  I believe this guy knew whoever used the spary would be in deep with the media so he stepped up and took it on the chin for him men knowing full well what was going to happen.
> He used the method of crowd removal that would cause the least amount of injuries to his officers and the protesters.



While I agree with elder about the situation, I have to wholeheartedly agree on the assessment above.
I was floored to read he was an LT. 

Seems like he had a pretty good take on the job:
gotta do it and take the screw job that comes with it.

sad situation.


----------



## Carol (Nov 22, 2011)

granfire said:


> While I agree with elder about the situation, I have to wholeheartedly agree on the assessment above.
> I was floored to read he was an LT.
> 
> Seems like he had a pretty good take on the job:
> ...




And take one for the team in the process.   I suspect he did it so he would take the screw job instead of the younger officers.


----------



## granfire (Nov 22, 2011)

Carol said:


> And take one for the team in the process.   I suspect he did it so he would take the screw job instead of the younger officers.


would have been normally a job for the lower ranks.
Certainly not for brass...


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 22, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Even if you think he made a mistake in spraying those students it doesn't take away from what he's done in the past.
> Merely serving in the military however doesn't automatically make you a hero, that's a word so overused these days it's almost become meaningless. We should perhaps be protesting and campaigning to turn the word back into a true description of someone rather than having  'pop hero', sports hero' etc.
> As I said just serving in the military doesn't make you a hero, going on a dangerous deployment or performing actions above and beyond that's heroic. the word hero should be reserved for ...heroes. It should have some meaning. We have plenty of troops here who's job is valuable, enabling and worthwhile but they don't put their lives in danger or perform deeds of valour, they aren't heroes. They are appreciated and their contribution is priceless, they are valued but to call them heroes is misleading. We need to take a look again at the word and the true meaning.



Ok.



> [h=2]Definition of _HERO_[/h]*1*
> _a_ *:* a mythological or legendary figure often of divine descentendowed with great strength or ability_b_ *:* an illustrious warrior_c_ *:* a man admired for his achievements and noble qualities_d_ *:* one who shows great courage
> 
> *2*
> ...




http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hero

Seems like it can be quite widely applied.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 22, 2011)

*Bill Mattocks wrote: *
Snip/





> And frankly, it's getting personal for me





> I'm so angry over it, I'm losing my perspective.


/Snip

Bill, I can feel your frustration and anger brother and at the same time chuckle a bit with empathy at your blunt posting on this thread. Hope you dont mind being called brother by non Marine ex Army combat engineer among other things, and having one offer a bit of advice.


Perspective is an interesting thing, our perspectives can be changed and we can change them...not always the same thing. I have a routine that I try to follow whenever I find my perspective changing or turning negative. 

*First* for example, lately while listening to the educated privileged youthful protestors of the occupy movement I try to find something positive about their words, goals, actions, and comportment. For example- I do not understand computers or cell phones that much so I marvel at the media savvy as these youths use their Ipads and Iphones to document their oppression and get it going viral live while it is happening. Too bad these things dont work to catch the rapists (just had another reported today at the occupy Seattle movement camp) just as often as they catch the police brutality. I guess it helps to know when the brutality activities are going to take place and be ready with the cameras out and running while the rapes seem to be happening inside the tents and arent that important to the movement. So I guess it all works out.


*Second:* kill your television


*Third:* - And on a bit more serious less humorous note Bill. Do you get to spend anytime with young Marines or gasp soldiers, sailors, coasties or airmen? I ask because I get to work with some now and then and cannot tell you cause the words do not exist on how impressed I am with these young troops. They are SO much more impressive than I was at their age. The troops going overseas and those returning are going to change our world for the better my friend, I have no doubt. 


*Fourth:* Spend just a little time with some wounded and recovering vets, there are hospitals and worthy programs everywhere and all are in need of funding and volunteers. Their excitement for life, their positive outlook on life while facing and conquering their individual obstacles, and the way they support each other cannot help but move you to a more positive outlook. It is a no fail method of gaining perspective. 


Working with and helping these troops puts all this occupy stuff into perspective. Some willing to sit for weeks banging drums, doing drugs and yelling about how unfair the world is treating them, others volunteering to go to far away places, work 18 hour or more days seven days a week for months at a time under extremely harsh conditions, not worrying about unfairness but doing their part to change the world. They know intimately what love of country and service to society means and costs, that there are many things bigger than they are, and how life is not fare and is short.


*Fifth:*- Go on a charity mission to a poor country or a poor area of our own country for a perspective shift on how well we all really have it here. Nothing like seeing up close the real poor to put into perspective the protestors and their complaints (as much as they have   of been able to kind of articulate them) and their supporters.


Brother, turn your anger and frustration from merely venting to something worthwhile. Model for others the positive can do attitude, the willingness to suffer and to serve to make communities better. Get out and help those that need it but are not just sitting waiting for and expecting handouts but are those that are already helping themselves and making positive changes. I have found that these ones, they gratefully give back every ounce that they get, and in spades my friend. 


Regards
Brian King


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 22, 2011)

Or pour some beer on it. That works too.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Josh Oakley said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A dictionary that can't spell lol! it's heroes! 

[h=3]noun (plural heroes)[/h]

1 a person, typically a man, who is admired for their courage, outstanding achievements, or noble qualities:_a war hero_
the chief male character in a book, play, or film, who is typically identified with good qualities, and with whom the reader is expected to sympathize:_the hero of Kipling&#8217;s story_
(in mythology and folklore) a person of superhuman qualities and often semi-divine origin, in particular one whose exploits were the subject of ancient Greek myths. 
2 (also hero sandwich)_North American _ another term for hoagie

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/hero


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 25, 2011)

*facepalm*

I totally missed that one.



Tez3 said:


> A dictionary that can't spell lol! it's heroes!
> 
> *noun (plural heroes)*
> 
> ...


----------

